# Convention Dates 2012



## Kitutal (Feb 4, 2012)

*Convention Dates 2012-13*

Since noone else has gotten around to it:

Europe-
*UA Furence/Wuff* (Ukraine April 28-May2)
*ZodiaCon* (Czech Republic May 5-8 )
*Cologne Furdance* (Germany May 12)
*Mephit Mini Con* (Germany May 17-20)
*ConFuzzled *(UK May 25-28 )*
CH-on* (Switzerland Jun 7-10)
*BerliCon *(Germany Jun 21-24)
*CeSFuR *(Czech Republic Jul 5-8 )
*FinFur Summer Camp* (Finland Jul 11-15)
*Furtastic *(Denmark Jul 12-15)
*ScotiaCon *(UK Jul 27-30)
*Futrzakon* (Poland Aug 7-11)
*Lakeside Furs* (Austria Aug 11-18 )
*Eurofurence *(Germany Aug 29-Sep 2)
*Cologne Furdance* (Germany Nov 10)
_Zetapride _(Germany June)
_Furstock _(Poland August)
_EAST _(Germany September)
_H-Con_ (Germany September)
_Golden Leaves Con_ (Switzerland November)
_Furs on Fire_ (Netherlands December)
_Zillercon _(Austria January)
_Rusfurrence_ (Russia January)
_Gdakon _(Poland February)
_Furry Weekend Holland_ (Netherlands March)

Australasia-
*FurDU* (Australia Apr 27-29)
*MiDFur *(Australia Dec 4-8 )
_RivFur _(Australia July)
_Perthfur Gathering _(Australia August)
_FurJAM _(Australia October)
_FurcoNZ _(New Zealand December)

Asia-
_Kemocon _(Japan November)
_Fur-st _(Japan March)

South America-
*Abando *(Brazil Feb 9-12)
_Animales Sueltos_ (Argentina January)

Africa-
_South Afrifur meet_ (South Africa December)

North America-
*Wild Nights *(Oklahoma Apr 26-30)
*Morphicon *(Ohio May 3-6)
*Elliott's Spring Gathering *(Florida May 4-6)
*Fur-Eh *(Canada May 4-6)
*Central Plains Furmeet* (Kansas May 18-20)
*Cape May Fur Meet *(New Jersey May 21-22)
*Rocket City Furmeet *(Alabama May 25-27)
*Califur *(California Jun 1-3)
*DucKon *(Illinois Jun 1-3)
*What The Fur* (Canada Jun 1-3)
*Anthrocon *(Pennsylvania Jun 14-17)
*Condition *(Canada Jul 27-29)
*Megaplex *(Florida Jul 27-29)
*Campfire Tails *(Oregon Aug 2-6)
*Cat Days* (Minnesota Aug 3-4)
*IndyFurCon *(Indiana Aug 10-12)
*Rocky Mountain Fur Con *(Colorado Aug 10-12)
*FA:United *(New Jersey Aug 17-19)
*Camp Feral *(Canada Aug 24-28 )
*Mephit Furmeet *(Mississippi Aug 31-Sep 2)
*Central Midwest Furmeet *(Kansas Sep 14-16)
*RainFurrest *(Washington Sep 27-30)
*Furlaxation *(Ohio Sep 28-30)
*Western Pennsylvania Furry Weekend* (Pennsylvania Sep 28-30)
*Oklacon *(Oklahoma Oct 17-22)
*Elliott's Fall Festival *(Florida Oct 20-21)
*Fangcon *(Tennessee Oct 26-28 )
*FurFright *(Conneticut Oct 26-28 )
*Midwest FurFest *(Illinois Nov 16-18 )
*Furry Cruise* (Florida Dec 2-7)
*New Year's Furry Ball* (USA Dec 31-Jan 1)
*Further Confusion* (California Jan 17-21)
*Elliott's Winter Carnival* (Florida Jan 26-27)
*Furnal Equinox *(Canada Mar 8-10)
*Furry Connection north *(Michigan Apr 12-14)
*Furry Weekend Atlanta *(Georgia Mar 14-17)
_Furthest North _(Canada September)
_Antheria _(California September)
_Furloween _(Florida October)
_Howloween _(Canada November)
_Furstivus? _(USA December)
_Furry Fiesta_ (Texas February)
_FurIdaho_ (Idaho March)
_I-CON_ (New York March)
_VancouFur _(Canada March)


Any I've missed?


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 4, 2012)

hey what do you know, I might actually be able to make it to the mephit furmeet this year


----------



## Sar (Feb 4, 2012)

Someone should sticky this one.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 10, 2012)

Kitutal, can you reverse the dates for the North America cons? Over here we write month/date, so the list is a bit hard to quickly skip through. Thanks


----------



## green wolf (Feb 14, 2012)

great list, hoping to attend my first con this year. 

one thing though, if you could add the locations. (states or cities) that would be awesome.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 16, 2012)

OK, dates fixed, now to find the states. I figure giving the name of the month makes it easier for people that use both systems, and saves on counting out the months each time.

States added, any other suggested changes?

Also the following: Ruhrcon, Zetapride, H-con, are only listed on the wikipedia article, which is rather lacking in up to date information, so if anyone knows anything more about these, if they are still going on at all, could you let me know.


----------



## neweinstein (Feb 16, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> _Ruhrcon _(Germany April)



Ruhrcon 2012 is cancelled according to their website

EIN


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 17, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> OK, dates fixed, now to find the states. I figure giving the name of the month makes it easier for people that use both systems, and saves on counting out the months each time.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm, looks like this is going to fall off the bottom of the page eventually. Guess I'll have to keep finding new things to update and posting about them here. Be a shame to lose all that work, even if it is all on wikifur anyway.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 6, 2012)

Central Plains Furmeet (CPFM) is May 18-20th in Kansas. 
http://www.centralplainsfurmeet.com/


----------



## kayfox (Mar 18, 2012)

Considering All Fur Fun has let their website lapse into nonexistence, where should we be going for information?


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahh, it's disappearing, and needs so much updating, sorry for forgetting about this a little while.
Also, one month to the day, got here just in time


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 19, 2012)

I have never heard of half of these North American conventions...


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

You do have rather a lot, we've got a long way to go to catch up.
Just wondering how many I'll get to on my tour...


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 19, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> You do have rather a lot, we've got a long way to go to catch up.
> Just wondering how many I'll get to on my tour...



Well you do forget that the infastructure in Europe allows for AFFORDABLE TRAINS/TRANSIT... Trains in the US are shit.


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 19, 2012)

Not that great here either, you sure you're not thinking of Germany?
Anyways, all updated, still waiting on a lot of comfirmed dates though...


----------



## tannith (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.furryendoftheworld.com/?nav=main

Furry End of the Word... Rochester NY Dec 20-23

been a while since you updated, but cant hurt to put it here just in case anyone is interested! =)


----------

